# Server getting spammed



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

Greetings!

I've had an interesting "incident" today concerning my Terraria server, but first a bit of backstory:
A couple of years ago I used to have someone spamming my console with a specific IP. I only managed to find out it's from Denmark. That particular event made me stop hosting for some time since it just kept printing 94.231.108.252 is connecting... in the output.

Now I decided to host my server again.
Well it turns out that as soon as I published it in the server list the same IP appeared.
Therefore I made up my mind to block it with my firewall.

A second one appeared as soon as I started my server again, the third one after I blocked the second etc etc.
So far I've blocked 3 IPs.









After I've done that the port checking websites now say the port is *closed*, but I can connect perfectly fine to the server using my external IP. Netstat -a shows I am listening to port 7777.
I also can't publish it to the website since it says connection timed out. (Port needs to be open in order for the server to be updated/shown in the list.)

So I disabled the rule and it said the port was open again, I was able to update the server in the list, but I started getting the spam as well.










I thought my two options were
1) keep the rule to prevent the spam, but can't have my server recognized and shown in the server list.
Or 2) disable the rule and just don't pay too much attention to the spam.

This is why I've come here, to ask you experienced gentlemen.
Have I configured the rule wrong?
Is there another way to prevent this spam?

I'm not saying it's a huge deal, but I don't like to see my console flooded.
Any information would be greatly appreciated!

Here are the IPs:
94.231.108.252
52.202.215.126
192.241.144.195

Regards,
Phantowm


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate,

Are you able to configure firewall rules on your router instead of the server?

If you can, I would block them there.


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm using a TP-Link WR841N and I don't see anything related to firewall settings. But I appreciate your input.

Server is currently online as we speak and I haven't seen any spam so far. Considering I left the rule disabled.


----------

